# FREE Fence pickets for coffins!



## Haunted Hot Sauce

The point:
Ask your local fence companies for the old, weathered and discarded fence pickets they tear down during fence replacement jobs.

The story:
A few days ago while driving I noticed that a fence company had replaced an old wooden fence in my neighborhood...you know...one of those 6 ft. wooden picket fences. I wondered, "What do they do with all of the old, weathered fence boards they tear down?" They would be PERFECT for making coffins! So I emailed the fence company (there was a small sign on the bottom right of the fence) and asked them what they do with the old pickets and if they'd mind giving me some. They responded "Give us a call Monday during business hours, I certainly don’t mind giving you fence pickets from teardowns. How many do you need?"

One coffin takes about 15 pickets and I was going to make 5 -6 coffins so...SCOREEEEEEE!!!

Between the fence companies and shopping at "Curbie's" I'm set!!

Just sharing my story.


----------



## morbidmike

great score HS what do these caskets look like ???


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

very good to know! thank you


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

I have a little less than 20 beat up pickets on the side of my house, I scored em from a dude that was tossing them away. They are everywhere. I need to get the nails out of them and start building one. Hot sauce, are you going to use them for the entire coffin or use some good wood for the frame of it? Im thinking of doing it that way, it will be a little sturdier, and I want to make it open up so I can store stuff in it the rest of the year. Hope to see your pics soon.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

I'm going to build the $25.00 toe-pincher coffins like the one shown here:

http://scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html

That isn't my site or my coffin. That's just where I got the plans from. I think it'll look cool using the old-weathered fence pickets. I want to build about 4 full sized ones...1 or 2 half-coffins (buried in the ground) and if I have time, one on a coffin-cart.


----------



## halloweenbarbara

Great tip!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have old pickets from the crap fence that is falling down in my yard. SCORE!
Oh wait, I have to replace the fence. That is one expensive coffin I plan on making!

Great tip. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Thats the one I am going to do also, I will probably use some more solid scrap wood too since the pickets that I have are beat to hell. They are pretty old and weathered, perfect looking but structurally not great.


----------



## fick209

Look forward to seeing your toe pinchers, great score!


----------

